# TWIN WEBER CONVERSION MK2 8V GTI



## GTIMUNKEY (Jun 30, 2008)

HI 
I HAVE A PB 1.8GTI 8V MK2 GOLF ENGINE I AM REBUILDING AND WANT TO PUT A SET OF 
TWIN WEBER CARBS ON IT. I HAVE NEVER ENTERED THIS AREA BEFORE AND DON'T KNOW WHERE TO START I HAVE READ PREVIOUS THREADS ON VARIOUS FORUMS NON OF WHITCH SEEM TO BE HELPING ME . IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE WHO HAS DONE THIS ....








I PRESUME I NEED THE BASICS 
CARBS 
MANIFOLD 
LINKAGE 
FUEL PUMP
WHAT ELSE DO I NEED ?????? 
ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

i dont mean to steal the tread but im in the same boat i have everything there is to do the conversion but i dont knwo where to begin..... also do we need a MSD ignition?


----------



## maghau (Jun 17, 2007)

I have done it to my rabbit gti 8v. I have baought a redline kit.
the problems ive run into is carbs overflowing, and the heat from the exhaust manifold.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (maghau)*

FAQ is your friend. all the info is in there.
your carbs are probably overflowing because you have too much pressrue to them. the only require like 3-5psi.


----------



## maghau (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Big CADDY)*

ive adjusted down the pressure, but Ive also had to adjust the float level more than what it says in the weber handbook because of the angle on the dcoe.
But watch out for the heat from the exhaust...


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

where can i find the link on how to the weber conversion on an 8V?


----------

